# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  فایلهای Jar

## Voldemort

من جاوا کار نیستم ولی یه فایل .Jar را دانلود کردم که نمی دونم چطوری میشه ازش استفاده کرد. یه ShortCut خودش ساخته که نشون می ده از Java 2 داره استفاده می کنه ولی نمی دونم Java 2 رو چطوری روی ویندوز نصب کنم (بصورت Offline).

----------


## hotice

سلام
Jar ها فایل های آرشیو جاوا هستند.فایلهای فشرده ای برای استفاده اپلتها.
java for appelt رو میتونی از سایت www.java.sun.com بگیری.
معمولا کلاسهایی که مینویسند برای استفاده در اپلت ها از این فایل استفاده میکنند.
برای اطلاعات بیشتر میتونی این سایتو ببینی : http://courses.cs.vt.edu/~wwwtut/Notes/Beans/jar.html
موفق یاشی. :)

----------


## Inprise

بعد از نصب JRE ، از طریق دستور Java -jar FileName.jar ، برنامه ات رو اجرا کن . فایلهای Jar مسامحتا"  معادل یک کامپوننت دات نت هستند ( بسته ای شامل چند کلاس ، رابط ، منبع و ... ) ، با این ویژگی خاص که میتونن نقطه شروع اجرائی هم داشته باشن .

موفق باشی

----------


## Voldemort

JRE رو از کجا می تونم گیر بیارم؟

----------


## Inprise

J2SE v 1.4.2_05  JRE  includes the JVM technology

----------


## omid_ah61

برای اجرای بیشتر فایلهای Jar احتیاج به برنامه java 2 runtime Environment داری که میتونی اونو از سایت www.sun.com دانلود کنی زیاد هم طول نمیکشه . :lol:

----------


## it4six

فک کنم یه jar  فایل یک فایلی است که  همه ی فایلهای ان کلاسهای کامپایل شده ی برنامه هستند و در کامپیوتر های دیگر نیاز به کامپایل دوباره ندارند 
یه دستور هم وجود داره که می شه برنامه ی نوشته شده رو به Jar فایل تبدیل نمود

----------


## vbnovin

سلام فکر می کنم باید سراغ کامپایلر جدید شرکت Sun برید یعنی : Netbeans 6. که بعد از اجرای فایل سورس درپوشه مسیر برنامه، فایل jar را خواهید داشت ....

----------


## persianshadow

دوست من لطفآ پست‌های زیر خاکی رو جواب ندید ! این پست مربوط به سال ۱۳۸۳ هست !!!!!

----------


## persianshadow

بعدش Netbeans هم کامپایلر جدید سان نیست ! netbeans یک IDE هست.با استفاده از JDK به سادگی میشه

فایل JAR ساخت کسی که درس‌های اولیه جاوا رو مطالعه کرده باشه این عمل رو بلده.

----------


## jlover

> دوست من لطفآ پست‌های زیر خاکی رو جواب ندید ! این پست مربوط به سال ۱۳۸۳ هست !!!!!


میدونید لطف این بالا کشیدن چی بود؟
من دارم فکر میکنم متاسفانه تک تک دوستانی که در این تاپیک شرکت کرده بودند، تصور درستی از فناوری جاوا نداشتند، اما من تو این مدت یه سالی که عضو بودم، کمتر به همچین موردی برخوردم،و این یه جورایی نشون دهنده ی پیشرفته (فقط مورد آخری استثنا بود  :خجالت:  )

ولی انصافا این یکی از اعماق تاریخ در اومده بود...

----------


## vbnovin

اولا تقصیر من که معلوماتم کمه ولی چه کنم عاشق ایرانم من ..... آخه من تازه کارم ادعایی ندارن بعدش اینقدر میدونم که neatbeans یه ide طراحی خوب هست اما در بقیه موارد شرمنده ام استاد پس لطفا اگه فایل pdf خوبی داری کمکم کن تا یاد بگیرم ... چون حقیقتش پول خرید کتاب ندارم تا حالا تو منزلم 198 تا کتاب خریدم که همشون از دور افتادن یا دمده شدن اینم از مزایای رشته کامپیوتر هستش ، آخه زمانی که من از دانشگاه اومد حتی شاید 3 درصد تو دانشگاهاهم ویندوز نصب نبود چون اصلا ساخته نشده بود . درد دل من را بپذیربد ببخش اگه پر گفتیم ... البته الان به vb و vb.net مسلطم اما دوست دارم Java یاد بگیرم 
مرسی

----------


## jlover

البته بنده قصد جسارت نداشتم و معتقدم _ندانستن عیب نیست_. خود من مثلاً درباره vb حتی یک کلمه هم نمیدونم !
*اما راجع به پرسشتون:* (بعنوان آخرین پست در _این_ تاپیک در _این_ مورد، چون هیچ ارتباطی به هم ندارند)
درباره اینکه چه کتابی بگیرید، چه کتابی خوبه، فارسی بودنش، انگلیسی بودنش وووو...، من جز اینکه شما رو ارجاع بدم به تاپیکهای متعددی که در این رابطه ایجاد شده در همین تالار (و باقی محتوای فارسی وب که انگار همه چشبیدن به بحث در رابطه با همین چیزا و نه اصل ماجرا!)، کار دیگه ای انجام نمیدم! میتونید بعد از تحقیق و مطالعه ی حسابی اون مطالب اگه باز هم سوالی داشتید، یا در همون تاپیکها یا اگه فکر میکنید سوالتون جدیده در تاپیک جدیدی عنوان کنید.
منابع هم در اینترنت فراوون هستند (پی دی اف، اچ تی ام ال...) و اگه انگلیسی تون در حد فهم کلی مستندات و مسایل مربوط به برنامه نویسی باشه، هیچ مشکلی در این زمینه نخواهید داشت.
اگر منبع *نایابی* داشتم دریغ نمیکردم.

ولی به عنوان تجربه و باور شخصی ای که با دیدن عدد کتابهاتون یادم اومد:
من هم همین اویل اومده بودم اینجا، پرسیدم که چه کتابی بگیرم بعد از خوندن این کتاب مثلاً؟ یه نفر حرفی زد که به نظرم باید طلا گرفت اونو : "*کتاب زیادی خوندن بیشتر وقت تلف کردنه*" (یه چیزی تو همین مایه ها بود، اصلشو میتونید پیدا کنید) و یه دوستی هم داشتم که گفت: "*فقط شروع کن*" اینم خیلی مهم بود به نظرم! اگه اون همه زمانی که گذاشته بودم برای اینکه تصمیم بگیرم که چه کنم، چه نکنم و ...شروع میکردم، الان خیلی جلوتر بودم

شما به یه زبون برنامه نویسی مسلطید(Vb)، پس کارتون خیلی ساده تر میشه، باید روی درک مفاهیم شیء گرایی تاکید کنید و یک گرامر جدید رو یاد بگیرید و  همه ی اینا و به خاطر شپردنشون جز با تمرین کدنویسی به دست نمیاد (چه فکر میکنم بعنوان یه برنامه نویس مسلط به یک زبان، با این مسئله موافقید)

----------


## persianshadow

برعکس من تشویق‌تون می‌کنم کتاب بخونید.صرفآ هم نه فارسی کتاب‌های انگلیسی.شما حجم تولید کتاب‌های
فنی رو ببینید در خارج از ایران.کلی هم فروش داره.متاسفانه یکی از دلایل ضعف برنامه نویسان ایرانی همین موضوع هست.صرفآ آموزش [Tutorial] های موجود در اینترنت رو مطالعه می‌کنن در حالی که هر کدوم از این مباحث می‌بینید در قالب یک کتاب ۵۰۰ صفحه‌ای ارائه شده.دنیایی فناوری [حالا هر رشته‌ای] چیزی به نام متوسط نداره.یا در یک زمینه تخصص کامل دارید یا ندارید.اینکه کج دار و مریض چیزی رو دنبال کنید صرفآ هدر دادن وقت هست.جاوا هم همینطوره باید به صورت مستمر کتاب بخونید ، پروژه انجام بدید.در مباحث شرکت کنید.خبرها رو دنبال کنید و ....

----------

